# The Foose Cruze



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

those rims are beautiful! almost look like the amg wheels for Mercedes.


----------



## jstoner22 (Aug 21, 2012)

Saw that in person at the Auto show this year.

Gotta say, I did NOT like it in person.
Very unappealing colour scheme with the black, green, orange, and silver.

The rims also made the brakes look foolish.

I wanted to like it, but was disappointed with that ride.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The only uglier Cruze out there[thats done up with a big budget] is the lambo door russian Cruze.


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Rims yes...but ive seen better...the colorscheme...sorry had to squint....:laugh:


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Pretty boring and kinda bland


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Right off the bat the color scheme is not that exciting. In my opinion nothing to particularly nice about that Cruze.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

Granted the colors he picked sucked. He loves lime green and orange for some reason, other than that I liked the style of the paint job and the body kit. And I loved the Rims. The details inside were good too. Come on guys, Chip Foose worked on a Cruze. Not his usual job.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Smurf said it best..that car should be redone..the color scheme is horrible, the rims are wack..the side skirts are funny, he should have gone with RS sides, I like the diffuser but mines is better, same rear spoiler, toss the tails or tint red..too much to list..Foose should stick to golden oldies not contemporary classic!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Probably the worst project to come from them.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> The only uglier Cruze out there[thats done up with a big budget] is the lambo door russian Cruze.


I'd have to disagree. I think the ugliest one is Starks' favorite Summit White candyland Cruze from a few months back.

Interesting how this car looks to also have a painted grill.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, every time I see this pic, I shake my head in disgust! I love chip foose's work but def not on the cruze! He should redo another one. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I only can say that . it would be worth winning .. a free car is a free car .


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This could totally work on a 60s Impala. 
I like the painted grille. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ugly Cruze 

and wow this thread backfired lol


----------



## Mattwa (May 24, 2013)

Yea the paint scheme is...odd. I would like it better if the orange wasn't there.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sorry, but THIS Foose handi-work video is the one that gets me drooling: Barracuda Foose Design - YouTube


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...sorry, but THIS Foose handi-work video is the one that gets me drooling: Barracuda Foose Design - YouTube


Agree!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...sorry, but THIS Foose handi-work video is the one that gets me drooling: Barracuda Foose Design - YouTube


No need to rub in your barracuda!! My god beautiful


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

Go home Foose, you're drunk.

On a more serious note, it's painted ugly, has ugly rims and dual exhaust... So? I'd personally take a new Cruze from a dealer even if Foose himself gifted me this one, so fugly.


----------

